# Good Honda parts source (FG100 tiller)



## Rudy

Last spring, the transmission in my FG100 mini-tiller went bad. The brass gear inside got stripped--I hit a few too many old bricks and rocks underneath the dirt over the years (especially in unknown soil). 

I have seen prices on the transmission repair kit range anywhere from just over $90 to over $200. Some mention having to special order it, where others make no mention of whether it is in stock or not, offering it only with a price. 

Ideally, I would rather just buy the shaft with the gear pressed onto it, but Honda only offers the entire kit. Locally, someone was selling an FG100 for parts, but there is no telling what condition that gear might be in (as it could have been neglected for lack of lube or like in my case, beaten up from hitting a few too many hard objects over the years), and the engine lacks compression, meaning the whole thing might have been poorly tended to. 

Lowest cost I found for the transmission repair kit (Honda p/n 06200-V06-305) was at a place called "dealercostparts.com" ($90.73 plus shipping). I'm wondering if there are any other sources out there worth checking that are reliable, which members here may have used. The local mower repair shops are asking full list price on the repair kit.

Thanks!


----------



## Rudy

Interesting!

http://www.lawnmowerstuff.com/163-Honda_FG100_Parts.html

Look down on the page for part # 861585-HO. That is the replacement brass gear and tine shaft I need. It is less than half the price of buying all the transmission innards. 

Did a little research (for anyone reading along who can use this in the future): the FG100 had known problems with durability, and the newer FG110 has a beefier transmission. Also, some owners noticed that the parts inside this transmission were also produced for other mini-tillers on the market by a company called Hoffco; one, in fact, ordered the gear directly from Hoffco several years ago. 

BTW, I had posted here a few years ago about the engine from this same tiller that would quit running, after it had overheated. I never did get around to fixing it, but have been borrowing the same engine from the Honda Stick Edger to get work done. Fortunately it is only one week out of the year. I have a feeling the valve guides got distorted--the engine runs fine until it warms up, then it loses power and dies. I did get a service manual from someone here on the forum, but the engine may not be repairable.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## a46342us

Try this link for Honda FG100 transmission individual parts Honda FG100 Tiller Transmision Parts - Honda FG100A Tiller Parts - Worm Gear


----------

